# Time to Buy a new TV!!!



## Gollum (Sep 24, 2014)

*1. Budget?* 50k - can extend a bit
*2. Display type and size?* IPS 40"+
*3. Primary use of Tv/monitor?* TV for watching movies at 24p
*4. Ports Required?* one HDMI in - one headphone out
*5. Preferred choice of brand?* LG, Samsung
*6. Any TV/monitor in consideration?* LG 42LB series
*7. Any other info that you want to share.*
I will be buying this weekend. I will get it locally as I am not comfortable buying from flipkart or Snapdeal


----------



## $hadow (Sep 24, 2014)

My brother use 42LB and indeed the TV is awesome. So form my side +1 to that


----------



## Minion (Sep 24, 2014)

LG LB series looks good to me.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 24, 2014)

you are looking to settle in Blore?? what happens if you need to shift?

anyway, ill recommend you Sony. Sony has the best pic quality out there.


----------



## Gollum (Sep 25, 2014)

Minion said:


> LG LB series looks good to me.





$hadow said:


> My brother use 42LB and indeed the TV is awesome. So form my side +1 to that





anirbandd said:


> you are looking to settle in Blore?? what happens if you need to shift?
> 
> anyway, ill recommend you Sony. Sony has the best pic quality out there.



Yeah, I don't think I'm going anywhere.
Plus I can sell it anytime I need. but I'm not the selling type.

Sony? Their panels aren't so good, that's what I herd and they have to crank up the color and contrast to get a vivid picture.
I have herd very good reviews of the LG tv's and many people in my office have recommended LG.
Plus the TV that I am looking for should allow 24p video. Sony AFAIK does not allow this, making movies look like live tv (bad)
LG has this option  plus headphone and optical out along with capability of playing almost any format via USB even from NTFS HDD.
Sony can't even play basic formats. Did I mention overpriced?


----------



## Minion (Sep 25, 2014)

Sony offers good PQ but they are expensive for what they offer.

Almost all tvs have 24p video format so not to worry.

LG does comes with ISF calibrated presets which offer better picture out of box.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 25, 2014)

+1 to LG LB series...

for 50k get 42LB6500 or 42LB6700


----------



## Gollum (Sep 25, 2014)

Minion said:


> Sony offers good PQ but they are expensive for what they offer.
> 
> Almost all tvs have 24p video format so not to worry.
> 
> LG does comes with ISF calibrated presets which offer better picture out of box.


That's good to hear



Zangetsu said:


> +1 to LG LB series...
> 
> for 50k get 42LB6500 or 42LB6700



I am negotiating a deal to get the 42LB5610 for 49k - fingers crossed.
Flipkart anyone? Does anyone know if they are authorized? I posted a ticket to LG but no reply yet.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 25, 2014)

Buying TV offline is what I always prefer and at 49k it's a good deal man go for it.


----------



## Gollum (Sep 25, 2014)

my mate's trying to negotiate further so i may have to wait.
at first i had thought of 3D tv but 3D looks poop from close.
im gonna view the tv from 3m distance, strictly hd.
as per THX HD chart for 42" i need to be sitting at 1.7meter distance for full HD content to be able to enjoy cinema content.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 27, 2014)

Gollum said:


> my mate's trying to negotiate further so i may have to wait.
> at first i had thought of 3D tv but 3D looks poop from close.
> im gonna view the tv from 3m distance, strictly hd.
> as per THX HD chart for 42" i need to be sitting at 1.7meter distance for full HD content to be able to enjoy cinema content.



Can you provide link to that chart..


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 28, 2014)

^^ Chart Distance x Screen Size - Standards SMPTE and THX - AVS Forum


----------



## $hadow (Sep 28, 2014)

saswat23 said:


> ^^ Chart Distance x Screen Size - Standards SMPTE and THX - AVS Forum



thanks


----------



## Gollum (Sep 29, 2014)

Well I bought LG LB5610 for 49k
I got 1yr, extra warranty+dvd player+wireless headphone+49 lucky draw coupons


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 29, 2014)

Congo on the purchse!!

btw, DVD player? people still use those?


----------



## Gollum (Sep 29, 2014)

yeh, and that too the very basic one. no hdmi no dvd component.
its more like a cd player with usb and dvd playback capability.

apart from that, the tv is great!
best part is real cinema feature, allows you to play movies at 24fps giving you the cinema experience.
i am using the headphone out to get audio played.

games on ps4 look awesome.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 29, 2014)

yeah.. i can imagine. 

enjoy!!


----------



## $hadow (Sep 29, 2014)

Congo on your purchase man.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 29, 2014)

Gollum said:


> yeh, and that too the very basic one. no hdmi no dvd component.
> its more like a cd player with usb and dvd playback capability.
> 
> apart from that, the tv is great!
> ...


Congo...its precious

colors look more vivid and natural in LG


----------



## hkumar.anand7 (Oct 5, 2014)

What is the maximum file size that can be played from a USB device connected to this TV?


----------



## Gollum (Oct 5, 2014)

hkumar.anand7 said:


> What is the maximum file size that can be played from a USB device connected to this TV?



I have tried 9.8Gb MKV file.
It was 1080p with DTS audio.
the TV could play the file but not audio. I gues it does not support DTS5.1

Another file I tried was 9.2GB and it played just fine, it had AAC 5.1 audio and 1080p resolution. Plays just fine with 1TB NTFS 
The tv supports Upto 2TB. but I don't know if it will support 4k HDD's as I don't have one.

It also creates a folder for tv recording but I could not get it to record anything.


----------



## hkumar.anand7 (Oct 5, 2014)

thanks bro i am going to take lg lb 5820...


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Oct 6, 2014)

Hey i was also thinking of buying the LG model but could you tell how the viewing angles vertically fare???

horizontally its 178 but could you test vertical??? Could you test like while sitting on the ground and the tv is above your eye line sight?

thanks


----------



## Gollum (Oct 6, 2014)

my viewing angle is 1/3 of the size of tv height below the bottom of the screen.
that is 300mm below the bottom portion of the TV.
I have absolutely no issues with color. From my experience of Panels I can easily say that this tv has true viewing angles as it has IPS panel.


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Oct 6, 2014)

Well.... thanks.... For reply thus ips panel of LG is good as compared to pva panels of Sony and Samsung


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 6, 2014)

Gollum said:


> I have tried 9.8Gb MKV file.
> It was 1080p with DTS audio.
> the TV could play the file but not audio. I gues it does not support DTS5.1
> 
> ...


Can u also test all the list of video formats (avi,mpg,mov, rmvb etc) from the USB and point of out which are supported and which are not?


----------



## Gollum (Oct 6, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Can u also test all the list of video formats (avi,mpg,mov, rmvb etc) from the USB and point of out which are supported and which are not?



trying to find rmvb and mov, others worked.


----------



## mitraark (Oct 8, 2014)

LG 42LB5610 available for 42,236 at Infibeam.com :O


----------



## Gollum (Oct 8, 2014)

mitraark said:


> LG 42LB5610 available for 42,236 at Infibeam.com :O



I had asked LG about this and they said to buy the TV only from their Authorised store as then only they can ensure that you get the freshest stock.
Mine was made in september2014.

PS: LG now makes tv's in india in Pune.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 9, 2014)

gollum said:


> i had asked lg about this and they said to buy the tv only from their authorised store as then only they can ensure that you get the freshest stock.
> Mine was made in september2014.
> 
> Ps: Lg now makes tv's in india in pune.



made in bharat


----------



## mitraark (Oct 9, 2014)

Gollum said:


> I had asked LG about this and they said to buy the TV only from their Authorised store as then only they can ensure that you get the freshest stock.
> Mine was made in september2014.
> 
> PS: LG now makes tv's in india in Pune.



What's the advantage of getting fresh stock ? Is it worth 7k extra? ( honest query,not a flaming comment


----------



## mitraark (Oct 9, 2014)

In Flipkart someone mentioned that the model sold online was older one,newer model had extra features ,this can be the justifiaction for the extra price.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 9, 2014)

mitraark said:


> What's the advantage of getting fresh stock ? Is it worth 7k extra? ( honest query,not a flaming comment





mitraark said:


> In Flipkart someone mentioned that the model sold online was older one,newer model had extra features ,this can be the justifiaction for the extra price.



You know why they sell stuff for so cheap?
Its because they can easily sell display pieces to you.
the LCD would have been ON for months.
Getting the TV from an authorized re seller will at least give you the peace of mind that you are getting a new product and not something that has been sitting in a warehouse or hanging on a shelf for months.
Read this thread:
Checklist to avoid buying Demo Piece - LCD /Plasma Tv


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 9, 2014)

^^getting a Demo piece is not acceptable...
one shud always look for Genuine Seal on receiving the product.
and also check for total hours count for display in settings.

getting an older stock is normal but demo piece not


----------



## Gollum (Oct 9, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^getting a Demo piece is not acceptable...
> one shud always look for Genuine Seal on receiving the product.
> and also check for total hours count for display in settings.
> 
> getting an older stock is normal but demo piece not



You are right. However, its not possible to easily find the LCD usage hours from every TV.
My product had a TAPE with two large staples on it. It was really difficult for me to open the box and the Idiot LG installation guys came the next day.
I told them to gtfo and leave the flexi vesa mount.
I also checked for wall mount scratches on the TV and so on as per the checklist.
TV's with dual stands look awesome.


----------



## mitraark (Oct 9, 2014)

Can you list the items you got for free? I mean ,mention the specs.


Also,if.I buy the TV from.Infibeam, what extra costs might I have to bear? Installation charges ?


----------



## Gollum (Oct 27, 2014)

mitraark said:


> Can you list the items you got for free? I mean ,mention the specs.
> 
> 
> Also,if.I buy the TV from.Infibeam, what extra costs might I have to bear? Installation charges ?



I bought the tv from LG brand Store (shoewroom)
I got LG dvp132 basic dvd player
one Wireless headphone - basic - bad build quality
1 year extra warranty
49 lucky draw coupons - like I'm gonna win anything lel
Flexi wall mount - the best wall mount IMO


----------

